# No start condition need help



## vwgti16v84 (May 24, 2003)

I have an '89 200 TQ with the MC dual knock sensor engine. If the car is at normal operating temperature and I shut it off and let it sit for a couple of minutes it won't start until it cools off completely. Has anyone had this problem or heard of it being a common problem? Any suggestions on what it might be.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: No start condition need help (vwgti16v84)*

Coolant temp sensor or thermotime switch


----------

